# Anyone listen to Courtside tonight?



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

Someone in the O-Live Blazer forum said Nate was on and said he wants to use only a 3 guard rotation. That means that Sergio is out. Is this true? Sergio is the best "true PG" on the team. Not only that, but I've been to 12 games already, and no one gets the crowd excited as much as Sergio (except for Outlaw). What is Nate thinking? Does he have something personal with him? I just can't understand it. It seems that Jack makes waaaay more mistakes than Sergio.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wait, didn't nate just say he wanted to have the team play a little more "harlem globetrotter" like at home? And now they want to cut Sergios minutes down?

when did nate become senile?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I used to have no problems with Nate.

But, it's sounding more and more like he's somewhat of an idiot.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Let's forget how Jack played at the begining of the year, forget the fact that he has been fighting the flu for a week or so and forget the fact his teammates view him as a leader.

Sergio is excting so let's cut Jack's minutes to play the exciting guy . . . while were at it, we should try trading for Jason Williams.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Let's forget how Jack played at the begining of the year, forget the fact that he has been fighting the flu for a week or so and forget the fact his teammates view him as a leader.
> 
> Sergio is excting so let's cut Jack's minutes to play the exciting guy . . . while were at it, we should try trading for Jason Williams.


what are you hyperboling about? We're talking about giving sergio 10-15 minutes a night, which still leaves Jack oh...the same # of minutes he averages now.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> what are you hyperboling about? We're talking about giving sergio 10-15 minutes a night, which still leaves Jack oh...the same # of minutes he averages now.


Clearly Nate thinks Roy has potential as a PG. 

I get posters that think Roy at the PG is a bad idea, but this thread is not saying give Sergio minutes without effecting Jack's minutes. The original post suggest that Nate should cut Jack's minutes to play Sergio because he is the best PG and the most exciting . . . at least that is how I read it.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Clearly Nate thinks Roy has potential as a PG.
> 
> I get posters that think Roy at the PG is a bad idea, but this thread is not saying give Sergio minutes without effecting Jack's minutes. The original post suggest that Nate should cut Jack's minutes to play Sergio because he is the best PG and the most exciting . . . at least that is how I read it.


See, I think they should cut *Dixon's* minutes at SG and put Roy there more. Roy still gets his 35-some minutes, Jack still gets his 30-some minutes, Sergio gets his 15 minutes, and Dixon is phased out of the rotation.

Then again, pigs remain in troughs and not flying out of various bodily cavities.


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

Jack is not a true point guard. If you actually watch the games, even when he puts up big stats, there is no movement on the court. He has no court vision. Sergio can have three guys collapse on him and find someone open on the opposite end of the three point line. Maybe over time Jack will improve and turn into the next Billups, but he hasn't proven anything yet, and Sergio should at least get a chance to show what he can do.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Clearly Nate thinks Roy has potential as a PG.


I think he thinks he can play it in a pinch, but not as his main role on the team. 


> I get posters that think Roy at the PG is a bad idea, but this thread is not saying give Sergio minutes without effecting Jack's minutes. The original post suggest that Nate should cut Jack's minutes to play Sergio because he is the best PG and the most exciting . . . at least that is how I read it.


I think it is true, Sergio is more of a true PG, whereas Jack is a combo guard. It's why Sergio looks for his shots last, and Jack looks to shoot more (and Im not complaining he does that).


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

Samuel said:


> See, I think they should cut *Dixon's* minutes at SG and put Roy there more. Roy still gets his 35-some minutes, Jack still gets his 30-some minutes, Sergio gets his 15 minutes, and Dixon is phased out of the rotation.
> 
> Then again, pigs remain in troughs and not flying out of various bodily cavities.


That would be nice, but it will never happen cuz Nate is too worried about hurting the veterans feelings than putting the best product on the floor. Reminds me of Cheeks.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Samuel said:


> See, I think they should cut *Dixon's* minutes at SG and put Roy there more. Roy still gets his 35-some minutes, Jack still gets his 30-some minutes, Sergio gets his 15 minutes, and Dixon is phased out of the rotation.


That would be my preference too. Roy is perfectly capable of hucking up just as many shots as Dixon. 

barfo


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Huey Lewis said:


> Jack is not a true point guard. If you actually watch the games, even when he puts up big stats, there is no movement on the court. He has no court vision. Sergio can have three guys collapse on him and find someone open on the opposite end of the three point line. Maybe over time Jack will improve and turn into the next Billups, but he hasn't proven anything yet, and Sergio should at least get a chance to show what he can do.



Ah, I get it, I should actually watch the games. All this time I have been looking at the Blazer record and making decisons. Better yet, I look who gets the crowd excited and decide that player should play more.

Besides what does Nate and the players know about the PG position anyways. It all about the flash . . .


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> I think he thinks he can play it in a pinch, but not as his main role on the team.
> 
> 
> I think it is true, Sergio is more of a true PG, whereas Jack is a combo guard. It's why Sergio looks for his shots last, and Jack looks to shoot more (and Im not complaining he does that).



I have a different theory on why Sergio looks for his shot last. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Huey Lewis said:


> Someone in the O-Live Blazer forum said Nate was on and said he wants to use only a 3 guard rotation. That means that Sergio is out. Is this true? Sergio is the best "true PG" on the team. Not only that, but I've been to 12 games already, and no one gets the crowd excited as much as Sergio (except for Outlaw). What is Nate thinking? Does he have something personal with him? I just can't understand it. It seems that Jack makes waaaay more mistakes than Sergio.


Sergio has huge gaping holes in his game that keep him off the floor. Sergio can't do anything BUT pass and dribble. Stop covering your eyes to the fact that Sergio is incapable of shooting or defending well enough to get playing time.

Sergio can't shoot his way out of a wet paper bag. 

Sergio couldn't stop Wheels from driving to the hoop.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Huey Lewis said:


> Jack is not a true point guard. If you actually watch the games, even when he puts up big stats, there is no movement on the court. He has no court vision. Sergio can have three guys collapse on him and find someone open on the opposite end of the three point line. Maybe over time Jack will improve and turn into the next Billups, but he hasn't proven anything yet, and Sergio should at least get a chance to show what he can do.


Nobody has collaped on Sergio in a month. Sergio looked great for about a week. Within a week, opposing coaches has watched the tapes and seen Sergio can't shoot. Now opposing defenders collapse into the passing lanes and dare Sergio to shoot.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Sergio has huge gaping holes in his game that keep him off the floor. Sergio can't do anything BUT pass and dribble. Stop covering your eyes to the fact that Sergio is incapable of shooting or defending well enough to get playing time.
> 
> Sergio can't shoot his way out of a wet paper bag.
> 
> Sergio couldn't stop Wheels from driving to the hoop.


And yet, the team seems to play well when he's in the game. Strange, very strange.

barfo


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

barfo said:


> And yet, the team seems to play well when he's in the game. Strange, very strange.
> 
> barfo


In his defense, it's also somewhat of a strange coincidence that Zach is usually out of the game when Sergio is in..or that Jack has an exceptionally good game when Zach is out. The offense is predicated on two different schemes depending upon when Zach is in or not.

And barfo, wth... you used to be the funniest poster and you've just seemingly gotten more bitter in the last week. As barfo's mood goes, so goes the world. :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what else was said on courtside?


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Sergio has huge gaping holes in his game that keep him off the floor. Sergio can't do anything BUT pass and dribble. Stop covering your eyes to the fact that Sergio is incapable of shooting or defending well enough to get playing time.
> 
> Sergio can't shoot his way out of a wet paper bag.
> 
> Sergio couldn't stop Wheels from driving to the hoop.



Dude, like Jack didn't have 3 airballs last game. Sergio is only 19 and has already had like three 10 plus assist games in limited minutes. Pay attention man.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> And barfo, wth... you used to be the funniest poster and you've just seemingly gotten more bitter in the last week. As barfo's mood goes, so goes the world. :biggrin:


Ah, I've been getting steadily more bitter for years, you just haven't noticed. 

But, actually, you might be right. I'm not sure why the bitter barfo showed up this week. Perhaps there is a hole in the space-time continuum. 

barfo


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Funny, I've always found barfo to taste bitter...which is why I try not to hurlo. :biggrin:


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

man, im gonna go with the "**** NATE"

this begins to be embarrasing, the better sergio plays, the less minutes he gets, or how is that?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Seems to me everyone is jumping to conclusions over what someone said in Olive? You are telling me he's only playing three guards over all or just PG? That's just what JJ, BR, and I guess Dixon? I find that hard to believe. Lets wait until we can listen to what Nate actually said before condemning him.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well I just read this.



> But McMillan said Monday that he will go back to leaning on Jack at point guard by instituting a three-guard rotation with Jack, Roy and Juan Dixon. Roy will function both as the starting point guard and Jack's backup at point guard in that rotation.


So I guess he is going to do that but Sergio did play over 6 mins so it's not like he's not going to play at all.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Dear Mr. Sonic,

We are rebuilding, and management along with YOURSELF decided the best way to do that was a youth movement. Why is it you refuse to play the youths, and instead play individuals like Mr. Dixon who has as many holes in his game as Mr. Rodriguez. It seems to me that the only thing you are accomplishing by doing this is stunting the growth of the organization even more by not letting our young players make their mistakes now. It also seems to me that Mr. Dixon and Mr. Magloire will not be here long term, so I was wondering why you insist on giving them any meaningful minutes when their play does not result in us making the playoffs. 

Sincerely,
Happy Fat Guy



P.S.

Pull your head out of your ***


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Sergio will be a solid player in the future. He needs to look for his own shot more though. I know he gets sick amount of assist against teams that haven't scouted well against him as long as the team is moving well. I can also tell you that he gets his butt handed to him by most veterans who have scouted him because he does not shoot. It was so bad that one night he got all the way to the rim and could have taken a 2 foot lay in, and instead he tried an over the top cross court pass all the way out to the 3 point line for Dickau to attempt a 3. I am sorry, but when you are 2' away from the hoop and nobody is in your way, you don't throw it out to the 3 point line over traffic. 

Also if you don't believe the problem, just watch tape of the 2nd half of the Indiana game and the Milwaukee game, where the defense just sagged off him and waited for him to pass because he never shot the ball. 

I believe he will be a dangerous player in the NBA once he figures out he needs to shoot too. That might just take a while.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Sergio will be a solid player in the future. He needs to look for his own shot more though. I know he gets sick amount of assist against teams that haven't scouted well against him as long as the team is moving well. I can also tell you that he gets his butt handed to him by most veterans who have scouted him because he does not shoot. It was so bad that one night he got all the way to the rim and could have taken a 2 foot lay in, and instead he tried an over the top cross court pass all the way out to the 3 point line for Dickau to attempt a 3. I am sorry, but when you are 2' away from the hoop and nobody is in your way, you don't throw it out to the 3 point line over traffic.
> 
> Also if you don't believe the problem, just watch tape of the 2nd half of the Indiana game and the Milwaukee game, where the defense just sagged off him and waited for him to pass because he never shot the ball.
> 
> I believe he will be a dangerous player in the NBA once he figures out he needs to shoot too. That might just take a while.




Even longer now since Nate won't play him.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Did anyone actually LISTEN to Courtside? Can someone relay what was SAID and not what you think might be said?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

crandc said:


> Did anyone actually LISTEN to Courtside? Can someone relay what was SAID and not what you think might be said?




I can tell you I did not listen. A friend of mine called me from Portland last night and told me the same thing that was reported here. Nate wants to go with a 3 guard rotation, and that probably means less time for Sergio. He also said that he doesn't want bad chemistry issues by playing the youngin's over the vets.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Nate really needs to stop giving minutes to old fogies like Roy(22), Jack(23), Webster(20), Outlaw(22), and Randolph(25)! 

And these other guys he's playing - man, he must have dug them up from the grave, they're so old! Magloire(28), Przybilla(27), Dixon(28), Udoka(29)!

Right now, there are 9 guys who get significant minutes (see above). 

All of them are under 30 (100%). 

5 of 9 are 25 and under (55%).

Of the 7 players on the team under 25, 5 of them are getting significant minutes (71%).

The evidence just isn't there that Nate "doesn't play the young guys". 

It just turns out that he doesn't play ALL of the young guys. That's a big difference. You can't develop every player on the court at the same time.

And if management actually wanted Nate to stop playing Dixon and Magloire, all they would have to do is trade them away for nothing.

Honestly, if not getting huge minutes in their rookie year is enough to keep these players from improving, then they weren't going to amount to anything anyway.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Nate really needs to stop giving minutes to old fogies like Roy(22), Jack(23), Webster(20), Outlaw(22), and Randolph(25)!
> 
> And these other guys he's playing - man, he must have dug them up from the grave, they're so old! Magloire(28), Przybilla(27), Dixon(28), Udoka(29)!
> 
> ...


Excellent post!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Honestly, if not getting huge minutes in their rookie year is enough to keep these players from improving, then they weren't going to amount to anything anyway.


:clap:


Wait till next year when we have even more rookies! We'll probably start trading everyone over 25 so we don't have to pay the large veteran salaries and then we'll have to find a good rotation for a team of 12 plus 3 coming off the inactive list!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Nate really needs to stop giving minutes to old fogies like Roy(22), Jack(23), Webster(20), Outlaw(22), and Randolph(25)!
> 
> And these other guys he's playing - man, he must have dug them up from the grave, they're so old! Magloire(28), Przybilla(27), Dixon(28), Udoka(29)!
> 
> ...



I think if there weren't something called guaranteed contracts they would. You can't just trade Magloire away for whatever because his deal expires at the end of the year. Dixon makes so little, and is virtually worthless it's hard to trade him as well. 

As for your last statement....

It's not that they won't improve, it will just simply take them longer.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Nate really needs to stop giving minutes to old fogies like Roy(22), Jack(23), Webster(20), Outlaw(22), and Randolph(25)!
> 
> And these other guys he's playing - man, he must have dug them up from the grave, they're so old! Magloire(28), Przybilla(27), Dixon(28), Udoka(29)!
> 
> ...


Strawman.

The complaint is not that the Blazers are not a young team.

The complaint is not that all of the youngest players are not getting playing time.

The complaint is that the #2 draft pick is getting the least playing time of any high pick and yet is NOT objectively being outplayed by a veteran who 1) doesn't want to be here, 2) doesn't look to be in the Blazer's long term plans, 3) is a poor "team" guy, 4) won't be here next year, 5) is a short termer, 6) is a goner, 7) etc.

The complaint is that Juan Dixon, one of the least favorite Blazers from last season for his streaky chucking and terrible defense, is playing MUCH WORSE this season, and is still far, far above Sergio and Webster in the playing rotation. No one is asking for a starting backcourt of Sergio and Webster, but questioning why they get buried under Dixon?


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

barfo said:


> And yet, the team seems to play well when he's in the game. Strange, very strange.
> 
> barfo


Some people confuse "faster" with "better." When Sergio comes into the game, the games get faster paced. Faster paced is not "better." Faster paced is quicker. Quicker tempo is great eye candy, but more visually stimulating does not equal better basketball performance. The scoreboard shows other teams do better at a faster tempo than the Blazers do. If the Blazers are giving up more wide open opportunities when Sergio is on the floor than Sergio creates on offense, than the Blazers are playing worse. That's what is happening.

I think Sergio is going to be very good in a couple of years, but right now, Sergio is thinking defensively based on his experience in Europe. Europe is a whole level of quickness slower than the NBA. Because Sergio hasn't adjusted for this yet, Sergio is getting torched.

Sergio needs to get adjusted to the speed of NBA players, and spend some time in the gym with Martell after practice shooting.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Some people confuse "faster" with "better." When Sergio comes into the game, the games get faster paced. Faster paced is not "better." Faster paced is quicker. Quicker tempo is great eye candy, but more visually stimulating does not equal better basketball performance. The scoreboard shows other teams do better at a faster tempo than the Blazers do. If the Blazers are giving up more wide open opportunities when Sergio is on the floor than Sergio creates on offense, than the Blazers are playing worse. That's what is happening.
> 
> I think Sergio is going to be very good in a couple of years, but right now, Sergio is thinking defensively based on his experience in Europe. Europe is a whole level of quickness slower than the NBA. Because Sergio hasn't adjusted for this yet, Sergio is getting torched.
> 
> Sergio needs to get adjusted to the speed of NBA players, and spend some time in the gym with Martell after practice shooting.



Good point. I mean it's not Sergio's fault that he actually has a + Roland Rating. Yes, quicker in this case does actually mean better. By the way, Aldridge has a higher rating than Magloire and Webster has a higher rating than Dixon. 


Might be some of the reason we fans that know nothing get annoyed with Mr. Sonic for not playing the younger players as much as the fellows he does.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Good point. I mean it's not Sergio's fault that he actually has a + Roland Rating. Yes, quicker in this case does actually mean better. By the way, Aldridge has a higher rating than Magloire and Webster has a higher rating than Dixon.
> 
> 
> Might be some of the reason we fans that know nothing get annoyed with Mr. Sonic for not playing the younger players as much as the fellows he does.


Would you PLEASE shut up about Roland Ratings.

Here what 82games.com says about Roland Ratings...

"In the past the "Roland Rating" has been simply the player's on court versus off court net team influence. *That's a good number, but certainly not the whole story. Ideally a player rating scheme should encompass

1. Individual player production
2. One-on-one defense
3. Team success influence*

The new charting experiments will allow us to evolve this rating over the course of the season to become more detailed and refined, for now we'll stick with some old standbys in a quick take on the season to date action!"

http://www.82games.com/0506/rolandratings0506.htm

Even 82games.com says Roland Rating doesn't measure individual production, and one-on-one defense well.

What's Sergio big gaping holes?

Individual production, and one-on-one defense!

Roland Ratings are the only number at 82games.com Sergio looks good on.

Sergio's net points per 100 possessions... -5.4 points one of the worst on the team.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Good point. I mean it's not Sergio's fault that he actually has a + Roland Rating. Yes, quicker in this case does actually mean better. By the way, Aldridge has a higher rating than Magloire and Webster has a higher rating than Dixon.
> 
> 
> Might be some of the reason we fans that know nothing get annoyed with Mr. Sonic for not playing the younger players as much as the fellows he does.


MM, I'm not opposed to giving Sergio more minutes over Dixon. I am opposed to Jack losing his starting PG role or losing minutes to Sergio. I think one thing to look at when Sergio is in the game vs. Jack, for example, is which players are they competing against and which other players are on the court. You've argued in the past that Zach bottlenecks the whole offense and therefore results in less performance for other players, so I don't think you can necessarily proclaim Sergio all that good if his effect is a temporary bonus as to when Zach is out. It would be important, though mind-numbingly tedious, to analyze the production of each player with certain other key players in the game to get a good picture of what's going on.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> MM, I'm not opposed to giving Sergio more minutes over Dixon. I am opposed to Jack losing his starting PG role or losing minutes to Sergio. I think one thing to look at when Sergio is in the game vs. Jack, for example, is which players are they competing against and which other players are on the court. You've argued in the past that Zach bottlenecks the whole offense and therefore results in less performance for other players, so I don't think you can necessarily proclaim Sergio all that good if his effect is a temporary bonus as to when Zach is out. It would be important, though mind-numbingly tedious, to analyze the production of each player with certain other key players in the game to get a good picture of what's going on.




I don't think Jack should lose PT...or his starting spot. Dixon is the one that has no business playing. He has the same glaring hole on defense that Sergio does, and absolutely kills the offense when he's in the game because he holds the ball too long before finally deciding to hoist up an ill advised shot that would cost any young player playing time.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> I don't think Jack should lose PT...or his starting spot. Dixon is the one that has no business playing. He has the same glaring hole on defense that Sergio does, and absolutely kills the offense when he's in the game because he holds the ball too long before finally deciding to hoist up an ill advised shot that would cost any young player playing time.


Unfortunately, Dixon taking poor shots is still better than Martell and Sergio refusing to take good shots. Martell is my favorite Blazer, but at the present time, Martell is passing the ball back in to Jack when he is not wide wide open, or there is a lane wide enough to drive a truck through to drive to the basket.

I've seen Martell pass up good look after good look after good look, with Nate screaming "SHOOT!" from the sideline at Martell.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Unfortunately, Dixon taking poor shots is still better than Martell and Sergio refusing to take good shots. Martell is my favorite Blazer, but at the present time, Martell is passing the ball back in to Jack when he is not wide wide open, or there is a lane wide enough to drive a truck through to drive to the basket.
> 
> I've seen Martell pass up good look after good look after good look, with Nate screaming "SHOOT!" from the sideline at Martell.




While I disagree that Juan on one taking bad shots is better for the team than the others taking no shots, I will agree that Martell needs to shoot more. I also know that Nate tells him to shoot, but I still bet he and Sergio both are worried that he'll pull em out of the game if they take a bad shot.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I see Nate's lips moving but I hear Patterson's voice.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> I see Nate's lips moving but I hear Patterson's voice.


Gee... could that be because Patterson is Nate's boss and has to do what Patterson says to do until Paul Allen says different?

You don't like Patterson? Complain about PATTERSON.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Strawman.
> 
> The complaint is not that the Blazers are not a young team.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is a strawman at all. I am simply trying to add some perspective to the argument. I hear over and over that Nate is only playing the "veterans" and needs to give the "young guys" a fair shake.

But when you take a step back, everyone who is playing is either a developing youngster or a veteran in the early part of their prime.

The team is trying to develop 6 young prospects at once. Currently, 4 of them have a significant role on the team. 

The other 2 have had significant opportunities up till now and very well may get more shots as the season progresses.

I would like to see them getting more opportunities and understand where everyone is coming from on Dixon and Magloire, but I don't think Nate is stupid or incompetent. I think he is doing what he thinks is best for the team.

He may well be wrong, but it's a long season - let's see how this plays out...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Strawman.
> 
> The complaint is not that the Blazers are not a young team.
> 
> ...


:clap: 

Rep points for a clear and concise explanation of the issue at hand.


----------

